# Adrian Griffin agrees to deal with Chicago



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Mavs' Griffin going to the Bulls*_
09:36 PM CDT on Sunday, July 16, 2006
By TIM MacMAHON / The Dallas Morning News_










One core player won't be back to try to help the Mavericks return to the NBA Finals.

Free-agent swingman Adrian Griffin has agreed to a three-year contract with the Chicago Bulls, his agent said Sunday.

Agent Tony Dutt said the *Mavericks offered a two-year deal at a competitive salary.* Dutt declined to reveal financial terms of the Bulls' contract or Mavericks' offer.

"He had such a respect for Avery [Johnson] and the Mavericks organization," said Dutt, who represented Johnson during the Mavericks coach's playing career. "With that being said, players at the end of the day have to go with their gut."

Griffin, who also played for the Mavericks from 2001-03, did not return phone messages. Mavericks president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson declined to comment about Griffin until his deal becomes official.

Griffin, 32, played a valuable role for the Mavericks after sitting out the first month of the season while waiting on a team to offer him a contract. He started 45 games during the regular season, averaging 4.6 points and 4.4 rebounds and doing a lot of dirty work.

Griffin's playing time was reduced during the playoffs, when Devin Harris replaced him in the starting lineup for the majority of the games.
*
The Mavericks' signing of Greg Buckner last week might have impacted Griffin's decision. Buckner and Griffin are similar players, but Buckner is younger, more athletic and a better perimeter shooter. Griffin also would have competed with first-round pick Maurice Ager for minutes with the Mavericks.*

However, Nelson said after Buckner's signing that the Mavericks remained optimistic about re-signing Griffin. Nelson cited a desire to load the roster with excellent defenders.

Dutt said Milwaukee, Washington and Sacramento also showed serious interest in Griffin. The 6-5, 230-pound swingman opted to return to the Bulls, whom he played for in 2004-05.

Nelson said the Mavericks are looking to add a third point guard and a fifth swingman with their two available salary slots. Dallas has the biannual exception ($1.75 million) and a portion of the mid-level exception, worth slightly more.

Free-agent point guard Darrell Armstrong, 38, has indicated a desire to return to Dallas. Rawle Marshall, who split time last season between the Mavericks and the NBA Development League, is a candidate for the fifth swingman spot. Nelson said the Mavericks are also considering several players on NBA summer rosters.

"We're not afraid to give younger guys opportunities," Nelson said.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Ohh well with Buckner and Ager i really don't see Griffin getting any mins but it's always good to have a deep bench incase someone gets injured and i don't blame him for joining the Bulls, in 3 years or less i am sure the Bulls will have a chance at the Championship.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Meh kinda sucks, don't know much about Buckner, but Griff was more than defense, he was hustle on the glass (remember in Game 4 of the Finals that stretch when he got three straight offensive rebounds)...gah, Chicago's going to be a beast next year...


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

The Mavericks are slowly becoming the deepest team in the NBA.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

They were probably the second or third last year so yeah

But how is us losing Griff making us more deep?


Anyways I thought he'd still re-sign just because he could win a championship with us earlier since he was part of the core and all


Good luck Griff


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

M F F L said:


> But how is us losing Griff making us more deep?



Yeah, lol I was thinking that too. 

I don't know though, you're replacing Griff for Buckner, KVH for Croshere, Quis for Ager, essentially. Are these good moves? And do you like these moves?


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

M F F L said:


> But how is us losing Griff making us more deep?


Yall are so deep you guys are getting rid of quality players that teams would kill to have (Daniels, Giff, ect.) to free up spots for even better players.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I like the moves because we are getting better 

Griff<Buckner

Griff is better at D but Buckner isnt far behind plus Buckner can hit a damn shot which we could have used in the finals

KVH<Croshere

Cro is more consistent has a better D and is a better rebounder. Also he can take the ball inside and wont Airball anything thats open

Quis=Ager at the moment

Quis had huge potential and we just never utilized it when Avery started coaching, on the flipside Ager is a better shooter, slasher, and better at D.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Im glad Griffs gone, I never really liked him and he would have just been taking Mins away from Ager. I want Ager to get solid minutes.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> Yall are so deep you guys are getting rid of quality players that teams would kill to have (Daniels, Giff, ect.).


 But how you stated it it seemed like you said with these subractions we are doing are making us deeper


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Buckner is a pretty good defender, younger and also a better shooter so he will be able to spread the floor better then Griffin. I'm happy to see KVH leave the Mavericks, i haven't seen Austin play much but from what i hear, he hustles and plays pretty good defense and seriously anything is better then KVH right now (though i wouldn't mind having KVH again next year but for a much cheaper price). Ager for Daniels, well i'm not happy about that, Daniels was my favorite Mavericks player. With Daniels on the floor Terry did not have to handle the ball as much so that's always a good thing since we don't really have a good passer.
BUT WHO CARES, because with JHo and Harris (if they improve) next year i think the Mavericks are going to be a much better team already.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> Im glad Griffs gone, I never really liked him and he would have just been taking Mins away from Ager. I want Ager to get solid minutes.


 Not to be too biased but I acutally think that Ager will be an All-Rookie first teamer, he did that in the summer league


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> Buckner is a pretty good defender, younger and also a better shooter so he will be able to spread the floor better then Griffin. I'm happy to see KVH leave the Mavericks, i haven't seen Austin play much but from what i hear, he hustles and plays pretty good defense and seriously anything is better then KVH right now (though i wouldn't mind having KVH again next year but for a much cheaper price). Ager for Daniels, well i'm not happy about that, Daniels was my favorite Mavericks player. With Daniels on the floor Terry did not have to handle the ball as much so that's always a good thing since we don't really have a good passer.


 Watch Quis put up 20/5/6 and win MIP, that'd rock for him but suck for us


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

M F F L said:


> Watch Quis put up 20/5/6 and win MIP, that'd rock for him but suck for us


I know he can, he could have done it in the Mavericks if Avery gave him a chance, it's a fact that Avery never really like Daniels. SHOOT!! Give us a new coach, i never like Avery anyway.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Ager=Ray Allen
I can dream


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

M F F L said:


> Not to be too biased but I acutally think that Ager will be an All-Rookie first teamer, he did that in the summer league


But that's summber league, it's hard to be very effective in the Mavericks with all those good players.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Ager=Ray Allen
> I can dream


Ray Allen = No defense, doesn't know what slash is and he isn't really good at attacking the paint.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> I know he can, he could have done it in the Mavericks if Avery gave him a chance, it's a fact that Avery never really like Daniels. SHOOT!! Give us a new coach, i never like Avery anyway.


 Pass the bong, please


If it wasnt for Avery we wouldnt have gone to the finals 

I agree Quis could have done that and now he will

but as always In Avery we trust


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> But that's summber league, it's hard to be very effective in the Mavericks with all those good players.


 True, he wont be getting as much time but it's *still* a start


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

M F F L said:


> Pass the bong, please
> 
> 
> If it wasnt for Avery we wouldnt have gone to the finals
> ...


No thanks i only have one, i didn't say he wasn't a good coach even though he made so many mistakes. I just don't like him and that's why i want him gone. It's one thing to make rookie mistakes but to not give minutes to Daniels because you don't like him is another thing. Especially in the end of the season, he should have given Daniels more minutes so he can get some confidence for the playoffs.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

M F F L said:


> True, he wont be getting as much time but it's *still* a start


Seriously with Buckner and Harris i don't want to see him on the court more then 5 minutes. He's still a rookie and has a lot to learn, i wouldn't mind him getting more minutes but that's only if the Mavericks are rebiulding and don't have a chance at the Championship. BUT we all know next year is all going to be about the Dallas Mavericks. Not saying i don't like him, i do want him to get more minutes because i am always cheering the rookies and the younger players but i want to win more.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> he should have given Daniels more minutes so he can get some confidence for the playoffs.


agree :greatjob:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> agree :greatjob:


Yup, taking him out of the game time after time because he did a mistake did not help his confidence at all. Stupid Avery, even MJ the best player ever to step on the court made a lot of mistakes. I hope Daniels wins the MIP just to show that it was a bad move from Avery.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> Yup, taking him out of the game time after time because he did a mistake did not help his confidence at all. Stupid Avery, even MJ the best player ever to step on the court made a lot of mistakes. I hope Daniels wins the MIP just to show that it was a bad move from Avery.


 Please allow Karma to work for Avery, he'll learn from his mistakes


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

M F F L said:


> Please allow Karma to work for Avery, he'll learn from his mistakes


No way, that wasn't a rookie mistake and that's why i don't like him. Immature move, not giving someone minutes because you dislike him is childish.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

t1no said:


> No way, that wasn't a rookie mistake and that's why i don't like him. Immature move, not giving someone minutes because you dislike him is childish.


Yeh, a rookie mistake - Avery is a rookie coach.

Can you see us in 3 years, development from everyone and Avery with a whole lot more experience?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Tersk said:


> Yeh, a rookie mistake - Avery is a rookie coach.
> 
> Can you see us in 3 years, development from everyone and Avery with a whole lot more experience?


No that wasn't a rookie mistake, just childish mistake. Don't get me wrong, i think Avery will be a great coach in 5-10 years. I don't think the Mavericks went to the finals and third best record in the NBA because of his strategy or system but mostly because of his toughness and he really got through the players head.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

t1no said:


> No that wasn't a rookie mistake, just childish mistake. Don't get me wrong, i think Avery will be a great coach in 5-10 years. I don't think the Mavericks went to the finals and third best record in the NBA because of his strategy or system but mostly because of his toughness and he really got through the players head.


You have a valid point, this was the only time really that Dallas has been focusing on defense. But then again, not many players remain from the Nellie era.

I definately see Avery's improvement - comparing the playoffs last year to this year. But I do see where your coming from, maybe the players will get sick of his constant yelling at them. Avery is a great coach no doubt, but I think every day he is getting better and will be coaching this franchise for a while.

However, and I think I've used this analogy before, can anyone else see a Jerry Sloan type situation happening here? Having a _great _coach but he doesn't fit into the situation.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

We have many young players, so i don't mind Avery yelling at them but yelling and his toughness are not enough to win a championship.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/sports/basketball/15054205.htm


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Shrugs* Bye.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Grif = overrated ? :whoknows:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Who havent the Bulls picked up this offseason? *dont answer this question*. Oh well, although I havent seen Buckner play, you guys say hes like Grif, so no point having 2 guys who play alike.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Does Buck have the hustle of Griff?


----------

